# Acekard 2i firmware 1.4 fix



## Opium (Aug 17, 2009)

*Acekard 2i firmware 1.4 fix*
Update fixes DSi firmware 1.4 block



The eagerly anticipated Acekard 2i firmware update has been released, proving once and for all that the card is in fact update-able. This update fixes the compatibility of the card with DSi firmware 1.4.

Two update files are included in the download. Use the DSi labeled update to update your card. However, if you have multiple Acekard 2i cards that you wish to update all in a row then run the DSL update from a DS Lite to be able to update multiple cards without powering off the system. If you only have one card just use the DSi update.




Download from Uploading



Download from Mediafire 



Download from Rapidshare


----------



## LUGiA (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks


----------



## funem (Aug 17, 2009)

Discussion thread already underway....

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174523


----------



## Al Ankabut (Aug 17, 2009)

Amazing! Thank You!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 17, 2009)

After Tak, here is Danny Phantom to rescue the ak2i. Congratulation acekard team !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who is next now ?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

should be r4li or r4i-rts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that makes me wonder, what happened to m3i0 and scds1i


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally hacked, now I can buy more dsiware


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

FOR THE FUCKING WIN!!!

Now I can Praise the AceKard Team again


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 17, 2009)

I never lost faith with the Acekard team. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2009)

Of course the card I pick will be last. M3i Zero to infinity with a couple of weeks in between.

Anyone got a video of it working. I want to see if it's the icon that they're blocking.

Nevermind it seems the icon is Danny Phantom.


----------



## euanadixon (Aug 17, 2009)

DANNY PHANTOM FTW


----------



## Defiance (Aug 17, 2009)

W00t!  Although I'm going to update it now, is there any word about AKAIO releasing their updated versions?  I like their firmware better.

EDIT:  Wait, I think AKAIO might work..  I'll edit this again if I have any trouble.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

watch me video

at the end, it says

AKAIO 1.4.1 HW:81


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

My Video Tutorial of this will be up TODAY.

Sony Vegas is Rendering it.

and i'll need to upload it to youtube..


----------



## Defiance (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> watch me video
> 
> at the end, it says
> 
> AKAIO 1.4.1 HW:81



Ah, thanks.

How come this update isn't on their front page?


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2009)

YES FINALLY I CAN USE MY DSI AGAIN

Acekard You Rock!

LOL u know whats making me laugh almost all the cards without the flashing wire thing have updated but m3i zero an scds1i havent it makes me laugh i mean they were advirtising the most

"ZERO TO INFINITY"

1000 Posts

ZERO TO 1000


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> YES FINALLY I CAN USE MY DSI AGAIN
> 
> Acekard You Rock!
> 
> ...



i believe there are many others feel the same like you
i am one of them who is surprised that m3i0 and scds1i is taking their own sweet time


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

ftw the acekard always has something to surprise us with

sorry but don't wanna be a little nerd but already a topic

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174523


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Supercard team just got back from vacation, I think.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2009)

Awfully quick to report that there's an unannounced update for a flashcart, from "Some chinese forum" that changes the Acekard 2i into the DannyKard 2i, aren't we?

I'll wait until Team Acekard have something to say, who knows what problems this firmware might have.


----------



## iamjust (Aug 17, 2009)

As said in another thread, "some Chinese forum" = rom site, and its not being posted because it could mean legal problems for the AK team. But be happy with your DannyKard 2i! 

Cmon M3, where are you!!??? I want my flipnote!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

*VIDEO IS STILL BEING PROCESSED* 


PROOF THAT THIS WORKS

How to Play AceKard 2i on DSi 1.4


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Aug 17, 2009)

Time to find my Acekard, so i can use that till M3 released the firware update.


----------



## SkyintheSea (Aug 17, 2009)

woot! AWESOME!


----------



## deesto (Aug 17, 2009)

This is great ... I unknowingly blocked my card yesterday because my kids wanted to try out the new flip app ... and I found out very soon afterwards what had happened.  Sucked at the time, but for me, a fix is available just 24 hours later ... very lucky.  Thanks for posting the news here so quickly.  Will give the fix a try ASAP.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

@stanleyopar2000

My videos are just SNEAK PEAK while yours was a guide. Thanks for the video. It saved me time  to remake it.


you forgot the facebook add on video but who cares?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh...

Your Very Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yea, i forgot about the Facebook app...cause I DONT CARE! XD


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder if a App will be released as a GameCode Injector..


like decide what ICON u want there or something?


----------



## Another World (Aug 17, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> Download



if this update holds a bit of a rom (as the old bootloader does), is it legal to host this at gbatemp?

-another world


----------



## Disco (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't yet own DSi but I updated just to be ready, I used the DSL update since I have DSL, and when I enter ds boot menu or whatever it's called it shows acekard 2i not danny phantom!! But I updated it, is this ok or? I have AKAIO and my ak2i is hw81.

EDIT: I now update with the DSi update and still no dany phantom icon on my DSL!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

it's a 1.55 MB file. how can it be a ROM? I think it injects the ID of a game into the actual flashcart. unless im missing something


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

this us awsome update


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

One question...

Why Danny Phantom?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

@Disco

it shows ACEKARD 2i in previous models of Nintendo DS so dont worry.

How come?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh...

Your Very Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yea, i forgot about the Facebook app...cause I DONT CARE! XD


----------



## iamjust (Aug 17, 2009)

EDIT: sorry, my internet died or something. See post below.....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

woah....ur gonna fix that messed up jargon up there right? iamjust?


----------



## iamjust (Aug 17, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. It would probably be best to take it down and just leave the MediaFire link for now.
Here are some mirrors I *found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  * You could add these as well!

http://ifile.it/t25gai9/ak2ifw_update_14.rar
http://share1t.com/xkukej
http://www.2shared.com/file/7233011/988e74..._update_14.html


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

@stanleyopar2000

are you spamming or something? it seems you are having some internet issues or something


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

ack....internet issues...
Hopefully Team AceKard won't take any responsibility for this. and it can remain as...Unknown.


----------



## minoplis (Aug 17, 2009)

I would like to know what the AK Team has to say about this.

I still have the DS Lite and I don't know if is it worth to update my ak2i, but if I had a DSi it would be the ONLY way that a Danny Phantom game would get inside my DS


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

lol funny hahaha... w8 u don't have a dsi ??


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

Like posted in the other topic, the update works fine on the R4i (clone) from www.r4ipro.com

*BUT*

It says:
CHIP ID: 0fc2
HW: 4444

Update 100% done

After the update:
- No icon or TXT change and doesn't work (error) on 1.4e DSi
- does still work on the dlite and 1.3e DSi

*[UPDATE]*

THIS UPDATE Does also work on:

- R4i-Ultra (http://www.r4ultra.com/)

It says:
CHIP ID: 0fc2
HW: 4444

Update 100% and working!

(YouTube clip is comming)


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

Removed, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 double post


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 17, 2009)

Meh, having a small chance of damaging my AK makes me lose a bit of faith in the AK team D:


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 17, 2009)

BurnedMagic, it's messing around with very volitle settings in the Acekard.  And besides, the chance is low.  I did the update perfectly fine.


----------



## Quilkja (Aug 17, 2009)

its screwed up mine and now i have to go buy another


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quilkja said:
			
		

> its screwed up mine and now i have to go buy another



You Probably used the Wrong version...

There is a DSi one..and a DSL one.


U used the Wrong one...Worked Fine for me


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

R4i-Ultra updating with AK2i Kernel and working on 1.4e DSi YouTube clip


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

it doesnt matter which version. the DSL is used for unbricking the acekard 2i if you got multiple Acekard 2i. I hope I understood what Normatt is telling.


----------



## clay008 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can someone please kindly guide me on how to fix my AK2i card? I updated my DSI to 1.4U last night by mistake and now am trying to get it to work again for my 5-yr old...

So I downloaded ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds today and now what? I copied the file on to the SD card and popped it back into the AK2i but the DSI is still not recognizing the card at all... I tried to follow one of the videos, but I see that they're still on 1.3 something. System 1.4U just won't see my AK2i! Can someone please guide me step-by-step? I'm a complete noob to these flashcards... Thanks.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

if it works on 1.4, what's the pointof us in waiting? get a DS LIte oro something


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

Did Normatt make this?

*Posts merged*



			
				clay008 said:
			
		

> Can someone please kindly guide me on how to fix my AK2i card? I updated my DSI to 1.4U last night by mistake and now am trying to get it to work again for my 5-yr old...
> 
> So I downloaded ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds today and now what? I copied the file on to the SD card and popped it back into the AK2i but the DSI is still not recognizing the card at all... I tried to follow one of the videos, but I see that they're still on 1.3 something. System 1.4U just won't see my AK2i! Can someone please guide me step-by-step? I'm a complete noob to these flashcards... Thanks.




check this out....

Has helped quite a bit of people > [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEKdk6aOYFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEKdk6aOYFs[/url]


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

NOrmatt found it at some chinese forum.

@stanleyopar2000

the guy said he has a 1.4 DSi so he/she cant update the acekard 2i alone. he must have a DS Lite


----------



## clay008 (Aug 17, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Did Normatt make this?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...




I did check out the video, but his DSI started out being a 1.3U so it did see his AK2i card, but mine is already 1.4U and everytime I tap on the AK2i card icon, an error message pops up and will not recognize the AK2i card... Please help, I'm lost and have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

If its 1.4u.

U can't use the FIx on that DSi..

U HAVE TO HAVE A DSL for that Situation. 

This update works on 

1. DS Lite to update to for DSi usage on 1.4 
2. DSi's on firmware not higher than 1.3
3. some R4 Clones

Will NOT WORK on DSi that's already 1.4

u will need to update your acekard2i on a DSL. Then once the acekard 2i has been updated on the DSi...then try it on your DSi


----------



## clay008 (Aug 17, 2009)

My nephew is bring his DSI (system 1.2) tomorrow, so my question is:

A) Should I use his 1.2DSI to update? BTW, how do you update using a DSL or a Pre-1.4 DSI!?

B) Should I just straight swap my 1.4 DSI for his 1.2 DSI (he doesn't know anything about flashcards, therefore what diff would it make for him to have system 1.4 or 1.2? Right?? Seems this way I can just go back to my AK2i card and my 5-yr old will be happy and I'll NEVER attempt to update/mess with his DSI again...

What's your opinion? Thanks again.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

use his DSi to update your Acekard 2i. You cant use the DSL version if you are going to multiple Acekard 2i. you have to use the DSi one on each Acekard 2i.

works on AKAIO proper 1.4.1 HW88. works on my side. I have a video


----------



## antonkan (Aug 17, 2009)

I wanna try that to see how it works for my Nintendo DSi.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> ...
> Well, you must update your nephew's DSi after updating your Acekard 2i. Just use your updated Acekard 2i and your DSi.



His nephew must not update his DSi, only if he wants to update to 1.4.
If so, before updating his DSi, check that all your AK2i's do work on your 1.4 DSi, else ur f*ck*d again!


----------



## clay008 (Aug 17, 2009)

Why 'must' I update my nephew's 1.2 DSI? Can't I just use his 1.2 DSI to upgrade my AK2i card, then leave his DSI the same at 1.2? He doesn't care or know about flashcards nor does he even want to download Flipnotes, so leaving it the way it was would be fine with him... Swapping the 2 DSI may be the easiest option for a retard like me...


----------



## anaxs (Aug 17, 2009)

jus so u know
flip notes is free and its awesome
and its better if u update
u can update on ur 1.2 dsi and then just upgrade to 1.4
it doesnt make a diff but it just makes more sense to do


----------



## antonkan (Aug 17, 2009)

clay008 said:
			
		

> Can't I just use his 1.2 DSI to upgrade my AK2i card, then leave his DSI the same at 1.2?



Updating your Acekard 2i will work on your nephew's Nintendo DSi with firmware, and don't update your nephew's DSi to 1.2.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

I posted a neat little trick in another topic to bring back the old AK2i icon/txt, but it's useless, cause it doesn't boot in AK2i icon mode, but fun, makes you wonder what the update cause the old loader still is there on tha AK2i

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2195126


----------



## deesto (Aug 18, 2009)

deesto said:
			
		

> This is great ... I unknowingly blocked my card yesterday because my kids wanted to try out the new flip app ... and I found out very soon afterwards what had happened.  Sucked at the time, but for me, a fix is available just 24 hours later ... very lucky.  Thanks for posting the news here so quickly.  Will give the fix a try ASAP.


Worked like a charm!  But why Danny Phantom?!?  Why not a Mario game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Is there a way to change the icon/cart name?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 18, 2009)

clay008 said:
			
		

> Why 'must' I update my nephew's 1.2 DSI? Can't I just use his 1.2 DSI to upgrade my AK2i card, then leave his DSI the same at 1.2? He doesn't care or know about flashcards nor does he even want to download Flipnotes, so leaving it the way it was would be fine with him... Swapping the 2 DSI may be the easiest option for a retard like me...



Yeah, you are absolutely right! Do not upgrade your nephew's DSi firmware(FW).. leave it on 1.2 since he doesn't care about bunch of stuff on the DSi shop..
I am planning to buy a new DSi actually, one is updated and the other will stay on lower FW for as long as its working.. 
I believe that the primary reason why Nintendo put FW update on DSi system, is not 'entirely' because of the new cool applications and/or DSiwares and such, but to block piracy as much as they could.. (PSP has the same issue, I suppose)
Nintendo is tempting people to upgrade to latest FW by presenting new cool application such as flipnote, however, this latest FW block all flashcarts..
I bet they would not release any new cool application/DSiwares until next FW upgrade on DSi.. Just so to lure people to update their DSi and block their flashcarts before they get this new cool application/DSiwares.. Just a guess though..
Also, FW upgrade on DSi is made to patch its vulnerabilities so as FW upgrade goes up it will create more and more problems pirating it... Nintendo made a mistake on DSPhat/Lite since they have no way to stop piracy on the system itself.. However, they do have an alternative solution by making the game itself anti-piracy proof.. just like FFCC: Echoes of time and many more.. which we all know can be cracked easily..

If you could keep one DSi on lower FW while others on latest then that will be nice.. Using the lower FW to upgrade your flash cart to work on latest FW is the best option for you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the long run, piracy will always win for they have nothing to lose but time and they will always get a work around.. (Nintendo will lose alot xD)
Congrats to AK team for the nice update although, I won't upgrade just yet.. I will see how things come before making a move..


----------



## donelwero (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay!! I love my  new Dannykard 2i lol!!


----------



## 4coolday (Aug 18, 2009)

Acekard Team is great !


----------



## dinodv (Aug 18, 2009)

updated my acekard2i on my old DS phat (luckily i kept it!)...

dannykard2i works like a charm!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*moral of the story:*

DON'T update your dsi firmware until u know what it does!

although they probably can't admit it, job well done team AK!


----------



## Nocturno (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Works Great!, I don´t like the new Dany Phantom icon though..


----------



## ultrafunix (Aug 18, 2009)

how do you put the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds on, do you just put it on your cards root, or in a certine folder


----------



## Darrien14 (Aug 18, 2009)

YOU CAN PUT IT ANYWHERE


----------



## misticknight (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry if this is stupid but does this mean now that the DSi reads the AceKard as a proper game its future update proof, or can nintendo easily work around this?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 18, 2009)

misticknight said:
			
		

> sorry if this is stupid but does this mean now that the DSi reads the AceKard as a proper game its future update proof, or can nintendo easily work around this?



We'll see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in my opinion Nintendo 'could' get work around it.. if not, then we'll be in luck!


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 18, 2009)

We won't know until another firmware update because you know there might be other things that they could use to block flashcarts. Go ask Ninty


----------



## misticknight (Aug 18, 2009)

lol fair enough, it just seems to me lik ap retty smart hack, but i dont know how these things work.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 18, 2009)

misticknight said:
			
		

> lol fair enough, it just seems to me lik ap retty smart hack, but i dont know how these things work.



Then again, Nintendo is a very huge gaming company and they will do what ever they can to stop it xD
And yea, that is very pretty smart hack. Probably, one of the wisest!
I just hope too that there's no way to block flashcart anymore.. coz it's really pain to wait for weeks after every new firmware upgrades.. yea?
Just imagine that we have to wait for weeks for every firmware upgrades.. xD


----------



## GeminiX (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks its a success! whuts with the Danny phantom name and a dude as picture?!?!


----------



## antonkan (Aug 18, 2009)

misticknight said:
			
		

> sorry if this is stupid but does this mean now that the DSi reads the AceKard as a proper game its future update proof, or can nintendo easily work around this?



It can read Acekard 2i on your Nintendo DSi but it's in wrong icon (Danny Phatom: Urban Jungle). Just run it and it will show you the Acekard 2i firmware.


----------



## GeminiX (Aug 18, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> misticknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh oh. so. like next update, it MIGHT change back?


----------



## antonkan (Aug 18, 2009)

GeminiX said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it may work.


----------



## GeminiX (Aug 18, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> If its 1.4u.
> 
> U can't use the FIx on that DSi..
> 
> ...



theres 2 files when you download the file at page 1 (very top page for idiots who didn't know).the file named  ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds FOR the DSL. if you use ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds on the DSL, you got a 50% chance it works.
mine worked (phew!).
ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds = For a DSi that was updated to 1.4U
ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds = For DSL usage. use this file and update it on the DSL and then transfer flash card to dsi 
it all works but wiht a messed up f****** icon. its a icon of Danny Phantom. 
really i was glad i still hadn't sold my broken DSL when i updated. or then i was screwed "-.- (my DSL had a broken hinge, screen goes blur when i flip the screen too far, touch screen failure, and has many lost pieces and cracks xD)


----------



## Simon_Bae (Aug 18, 2009)

How can I change this ugly menu icon and flash card name

should i wait until acekard team's fix?


----------



## Opium (Aug 18, 2009)

Simon_Bae said:
			
		

> How can I change this ugly menu icon and flash card name
> 
> should i wait until acekard team's fix?



This is their fix. The game icon and name had to be changed to make the card work on firmware 1.4, you're stuck with Danny Phantom if you want to run your Acekard on firmware 1.4.


----------



## vone890 (Aug 18, 2009)

err guys what if...

I have a dsi right, its version 1.4. And i downloaded the update for 1.4. I Try to run the Acekard update, then it ssaidi  the error. THen i received an email saying "If you've updated your DSi to 1.4 already then you have to find one DSi under 1.4 to run it. 
If you've not updated your DSi then you can run ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds first then update your DSi to 1.4.
Thanks." And i know no-one else with a dsi who has 1.3 or under. So will it work if i update it on a Nintendo Ds Lite ? And if it does, which update will i use? The Dsi one or the NDSL one. Thanks


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

I will say it again.

Use the DSi version even if you update it on a DS lite

if you have multiple acekard 2i, use the DSL version on a DS Lite to flash all your Acekard 2i without installing it on each microSD cards on each Acekard 2i. The DSL version will be in the DS LIte's RAM and just insert the rest of tthe acekard 2i you have for easy access on the update.

I hope i understood what Normatt said on his post.

The DSL version is used to unbrick the bricked acekard 2i when you used the DSi version. you must have another acekard 2i for it to be unbricked.


----------



## Hendroit (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you need an internet connection to do the update on the ak2i? If yes, will it work on a WPA2-PSK protected network since ak2i only runs in DS-mode?


----------



## vone890 (Aug 18, 2009)

THANKS CHRIS


----------



## vone890 (Aug 18, 2009)

another question, will this work on the R4i, because my cousin has an r4i but he has 1.4. Im trying to fix for him. And if this update doesnt work on an r4i, is there a fix for the r4i yet and were? Thanks


----------



## EpicPie (Aug 18, 2009)

So no possible chance of someone just uploading the updated files for us people who only own a DSi since we traded in our DS Lite to use those to place onto our Micro SD Card's and run it? :'(


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 18, 2009)

Hendroit said:
			
		

> Do you need an internet connection to do the update on the ak2i? If yes, will it work on a WPA2-PSK protected network since ak2i only runs in DS-mode?



No, you don't need internet connection when updating an Ak2i.
But u need to have wi-fi connection in order to update DSi firmware to 1.4..
But you MUST update the Ak2i first before upgrading to 1.4 firmware if you only have one DSi with you..


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

My video is well known now.

http://www.acekard.com/bbs/viewthread.php?...&page=17###

i cant believe it. i only posted that video for GBATEMP users and now even on acekard forums?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 18, 2009)

EpicPie said:
			
		

> So no possible chance of someone just uploading the updated files for us people who only own a DSi since we traded in our DS Lite to use those to place onto our Micro SD Card's and run it? :'(



My advice is that find someone that owns a DSLite/DSPhat/DSi (with 1.3 firmware or below) and borrow them to update your Ak2i.. 
It's really simple..


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 18, 2009)

vone890 said:
			
		

> another question, will this work on the R4i, because my cousin has an r4i but he has 1.4. Im trying to fix for him. And if this update doesnt work on an r4i, is there a fix for the r4i yet and were? Thanks
> 
> Hope this helps:
> 
> ...


----------



## MicroChip123 (Aug 18, 2009)

Why are the cart teams only using THQ games? Is there something special about them that can be exploited?


----------



## Hendroit (Aug 18, 2009)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Hendroit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know thanks for your reply


----------



## MistahJelly (Aug 18, 2009)

Cheers, now I can get that Flipnote shiz.


----------



## 5% (Aug 18, 2009)

amazing thank you


----------



## goosemang (Aug 18, 2009)

Yo Danny...BIG Fuckin Thanx team!! Dsi was already udated to 1.4, borrowed my brothers dsl to update which took less than a minute...up and running again! Went back to AKAIO since native acekard sys sucks; works just like it did before...I'm crying tears of joy


----------



## sandies (Aug 18, 2009)

will this also work on R4i-SDHC?????


----------



## nathanokane (Aug 18, 2009)

the acekard hack to work on 1.4 will not work on r4i sdhc it just says this cartridge can't be undated


----------



## sandies (Aug 18, 2009)

too bad for r4i-sdhc users.......

we have to wait for a fix........


----------



## desibawaji (Aug 18, 2009)

R4iGOLD shows Chip : 0fc2 and HW : 0fc2. Are all ofc2 updateable or not.

Thanks


----------



## iamjust (Aug 18, 2009)

More mirrors to addthe rapidshare one is already dead anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

http://ifile.it/t25gai9/ak2ifw_update_14.rar
http://share1t.com/xkukej
http://www.2shared.com/file/7233011/988e74..._update_14.html


----------



## MicroChip123 (Aug 18, 2009)

Does this work on 1.4E?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

Most likely, Micro.  I'd be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## goosemang (Aug 18, 2009)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> Does this work on 1.4E?


WTF?! Read the thread man; works for 1.4J, 1.4U, 1.4E, 1.4Chicano, 1.4Blaxican, 1.4WhiteTrash...Works with 1.4


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe the fix was to change the AK icon to a legit game, tricking the DSi to see it not as a Piracy Tool


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

goosemang said:
			
		

> MicroChip123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chill, noobie.  He was asking a simple question, and going through 8 pages of semi-spam can be irritating.  And don't start getting racist.


----------



## richman (Aug 18, 2009)

I am buying a brand new dsi tomorrow. How will I know what firmware it has ? Will it come up on the screen as soon as I switch it on ?

I'm a complete noob, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## anaxs (Aug 18, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Maybe the fix was to change the AK icon to a legit game, tricking the DSi to see it not as a Piracy Tool



ok..no
thats not wat it is


----------



## vone890 (Aug 18, 2009)

Geee it wont work on my cousins, r4i. It mus be a SD-HC got to wait for a fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least i canget Core now


----------



## richman (Aug 18, 2009)

richman said:
			
		

> I am buying a brand new dsi tomorrow. How will I know what firmware it has ? Will it come up on the screen as soon as I switch it on ?
> 
> I'm a complete noob, so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



No answer........ did I ask a stupid question


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Aug 18, 2009)

@richman, no, it won't immediately tell you. You'll have to go into System Settings (far left of the system menu) and it'll be shown in the bottom-right corner of the top screen.






In the above image you can see it reads 'Ver 1.4J'. On your DSi it'll read either 'Ver 1.2U', 'Ver 1.3U', or 'Ver 1.4U'.


----------



## richman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks very much for your time.

much appreciated


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 18, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Maybe the fix was to change the AK icon to a legit game, tricking the DSi to see it not as a Piracy Tool


If thats what you think, then the whole INTERNET is a Piracy Tool. lol


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 19, 2009)

the_skdster said:
			
		

> WeakNiZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhhh...that's debatable


----------



## clay008 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just want to thank all those who helped me to get my son's AK2i working again on his FW1.4U DSI...

After I downloaded ak2ifw_update_14_DSI.nds, I updated my AK2i on my nephew's FW1.2 DSI. Update was simple and like 30 seconds was all it took, then I popped the AK2i back into my FW1.4U DSI and there's Danny Phantom! Everything works fine once again! Then I went and downloaded Flipnotes and now my FW1.4U DSI is better than ever, thanks to those who helped!

The timing couldn't have worked out any better, my DSI was mistakenlt updated on Sunday, and the AK update/fix was released the next day!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 19, 2009)

@clay008

we're the same. I updated my DSi and the next day, the AK2i update has been release.


----------



## DarkDog (Aug 19, 2009)

So, dumb question from a dumb user ^^

I don't need a DSL to update the card right? I mean I can update it with my 1.4 DSi too right?


----------



## hankchill (Aug 19, 2009)

DarkDog said:
			
		

> So, dumb question from a dumb user ^^
> 
> I don't need a DSL to update the card right? I mean I can update it with my 1.4 DSi too right?



You cannot update the card with a 1.4 DSi. The DS needs to be able to boot the card to run the updater -- if you've already updated the DSi to 1.4, it will not boot the AK2i with the old firmware. You'll need to use a DSi with 1.3 or lower, or a DS/DS Lite to do the update.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm, I should've bought an Acekard, cause 1) SC team is SLOOOOOOOW ATM and 2) it looks good, too.


I might buy one soon.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 19, 2009)

What site do you use to buy it off?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

get it from 4coolday.com


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 19, 2009)

I have my DSi on 1.4E and my EZ5i updated to the latest firmware so it works on my DSi. So now I want to update my AK2i with this firmware, but I currently don't have access to any other DS. Can I use my EZ5i to boot the ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds, the swap the EZ5i with the AK2i and update it?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

no that wont work
jus ask a friend for a ds lite/ phat


----------



## Emeraldman94 (Aug 19, 2009)

will this update work if you already have 1.4. I mean if I put the files on my flash cart will automatically be able to play on a 1.4 dsi??


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 19, 2009)

Emeraldman94 said:
			
		

> will this update work if you already have 1.4. I mean if I put the files on my flash cart will automatically be able to play on a 1.4 dsi??



No.. you have to patch/upgrade the AK2i on other DSi(firmware 1.3 or lower) DSphat/DSLite..
Find other people that owns these and borrow them for like 5 mins for you to patch your ak2i..


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

no
since u already have updated ur going to have to put the update file in ur card and run the update on a ds lite/phat
put the update file in ur ak
put it in a ds lite/phat
click on the file and dont disturb the update
make sure u dont shut ur game during ur update and next time  readd the thread b4 asking a repeated question


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 19, 2009)

just got the awesome news... HELLL YEZZZ! Way to go acekard team


----------



## Diomalmsteen (Aug 19, 2009)

Is there a way someone can post the updated files for those of us, like myself, who don't have a DSlite lying around? It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

it doesnt work like that
it updates the loaders inside the card
u going to have to update ur self


----------



## Diomalmsteen (Aug 19, 2009)

It's hard to update the Dsi 1.4 when you don't have another DSi/Lite/Phat lying around....might as well just sell the damn thing. -___-


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

r u serious
jus borow from a friend
its ur fault u updated


----------



## Diomalmsteen (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't update it myself, my girlfriend did when she borrowed it, -____- 

Nevermind, i found an old grey DS at my local shop for less than $50 and they allow returns for full refunds! So thanks anyway for the input.

I know a lot of people might have to travel this route to get their DSi upgraded, but it isn't so bad for the sake of getting free games LOL.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 19, 2009)

My Acekard is just fine now... but I have no clues about the NDSTTi... anyone knows anything about it?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 20, 2009)

lokomelo said:
			
		

> My Acekard is just fine now... but I have no clues about the NDSTTi... anyone knows anything about it?



As far as i know NDSTTi is fucked up.. why? unlike AK2i and EZVi, DSTTi isn't rewritable i believe...


----------



## anaxs (Aug 20, 2009)

dstt was a fail from the start


----------



## Penguin360 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello. I was just wondering, is this a reliable site to get an acekard 2i http://www.r4i.co.uk/gaming-cards/acekard and will i only just have to download the link from mediafire and use it on a dsl to make it work?


----------



## perkele (Aug 20, 2009)

Penguin360 said:
			
		

> Hello. I was just wondering, is this a reliable site to get an acekard 2i http://www.r4i.co.uk/gaming-cards/acekard and will i only just have to download the link from mediafire and use it on a dsl to make it work?


At DX it's at half the price, including shipping.


----------



## rose_petal (Aug 20, 2009)

I downloaded the fix and used a ds lite to run the firmware.  it appeared to update successfully but now neither a ds lite or dsi recognise rhe acekard .   Any ideas??


----------



## Penguin360 (Aug 20, 2009)

perkele said:
			
		

> Penguin360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But im in the Uk so im guessing that my first option would be better off


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 20, 2009)

rose_petal said:
			
		

> I downloaded the fix and used a ds lite to run the firmware.  it appeared to update successfully but now neither a ds lite or dsi recognise rhe acekard .   Any ideas??



try format your sd card and insert the latest firmware
if it still doesn't work ... maybe your card is a fake/clone?


----------



## rose_petal (Aug 20, 2009)

I did that - and no such luck.  its definately not a fake either.   hmmmm


----------



## MicroChip123 (Aug 20, 2009)

Penguin360 said:
			
		

> perkele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r4i.co.uk ship from Switzerland (i asked on there live chat)
DX ship from Hong Kong

R4i.co.uk price: £16.95
DX price:  £7.87

I have bought loads of things off DX and they are fine.
If you buy from DX it will take about a 2-3 weeks from the time you order until you get it and you will save your self allot of money.


----------



## Superfleurs (Aug 20, 2009)

I just want to say THANK YOU to StanleyOpar!!! I had the same thing happen to me as Clay. I had already downloaded the system upgrade to my DSi, so was also getting error code. Your advice about upgrading the Ace on the DSL first was perfect!

From now on, I will be checking GBA first before I do any upgrades.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 20, 2009)

lol just finished updating, and i just don't like the danny phantom icon D: oh well at least i can buy dsi ware now.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 21, 2009)

I just give up from my DSTT... I have 2 DSi with me, both in 1.4 version, now if I buy a new Acekard is there any way to update it without using a non-updated DSi?

thanks a lot to eaverybody in GBAtemp... Ive learned a lot reading things here...


----------



## VJ_UK (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have an R4i card that I purchased off DX and when I try updating it via a Nintendo DS lite it remains at 0%.

Does anyone else have this issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 21, 2009)

@VJ_UK

Can you read? This is Acekard 2i not R4i


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh snap, so this is the card to get right?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 21, 2009)

yeh it is
i make it the best card and use it to its limit
i got it from release and it hasnt given me the slightest problem
and ak jus recently released the update to make it work on dsi v1.4


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 21, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> yeh it is
> i make it the best card and use it to its limit
> i got it from release and it hasnt given me the slightest problem
> and ak jus recently released the update to make it work on dsi v1.4


Thanks! Question about the menu, is it slow like DSone? Or just plain fast like the old R4?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 21, 2009)

its a bullet
make sure u get akaio ( its the best firmware for ak2i )


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 21, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> its a bullet
> make sure u get akaio ( its the best firmware for ak2i )


Cool beans! Thanks again


----------



## anaxs (Aug 21, 2009)

no problem
you have a dsi right?


----------



## wilsonlam97 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool. I already patched my Acekard 2i. But Dealextreme.com is great. I knew the Acekard 2i was the right choice


----------



## Wadissem (Aug 21, 2009)

Danny Phantom to save the acekard2i


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 21, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> no problem
> you have a dsi right?


Yeah, I got it recently for big discount at the place I used to work at. I would've never bought it if it wasn't for that. Anyway, I was just about to buy a flashcard and then this news came. Good thing I waited, now I now what to get without worrying about anything.


----------



## 5% (Aug 23, 2009)

edit nvm


----------



## Astral_ (Aug 24, 2009)

The second link still works, try it again


----------



## VJ_UK (Aug 24, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> @VJ_UK
> 
> Can you read? This is Acekard 2i not R4i



I do understand that this is for the Acekard, however if you look back at Page 7 it states that it also works for the R4i Ultra and provides a video from YouTube.


----------



## Colourful Zone (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all, I would like to introduce our Kernel / Core Firmware Upgrade Service for AK2i card for DSi v1.4 issue.

First of all, I need to clarify that it is not any kind of advertising but we just know there are some DSi players who may need our help. Thus, if there is any problem in this post, please let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually, we are Colourful Zone Online Shopping Store which is based in Hong Kong. We mainly sell DS Flash cards. However, it is not the main point of this post.

We just add the service to help any one who are suffered from the upgrading AK2i Kernel Core Firmware about DSi v1.4 issue. If any one who want to upgrade the kernel core firmware of the AK2i card with that unofficial kernel firmware but do not know how to upgrade it, you can go to here to get help from us.

Also, if you have upgraded your AK2i card but unfortunately the card is bricked (unusable) by unknown reason, you can try to use this service to make your AK2i DS card live again.

If any one has any problem about it or DS cards technical issue, please reply the post at here or email to us without any hesitation. Thanks.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

well thanks but its really really simple to upgrade the ak2i
i dont think any member on gbatemp would need help with that
all u need to know is u cant interrupt the update in any way


----------



## klxs (Aug 25, 2009)

When I download the file it is a rar file and does not come with two things like it says it should. Can some one please help.


----------



## greator (Aug 25, 2009)

But AKAIO is not yet updated?

So to run this you must have the official firmware. (I thought this is the firmware)
Err...kindly give me the link please...?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

no u dont
u can run this on akaio
i ran it on akaio 1.4.1 proper

u just put the update file in your card and run it
u can use on the official firmware and akaio


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

You can have akAIO installed and still use the updater.  I did it.


----------



## klxs (Aug 25, 2009)

When I download the file it is a rar file and does not come with two things like it says it should. Can some one please help.


----------



## dreams062 (Aug 25, 2009)

klxs said:
			
		

> When I download the file it is a rar file and does not come with two things like it says it should. Can some one please help.


just try another up-loader maybe that work


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

unzip the rar file.... or there are 3 different links 
u can try all of them


----------



## duros (Aug 26, 2009)

oh yes mucho thanks.

i am one of the dummies that updated my junk too early.

now it reads as Danny Phantom in my dsi.
hahaha


----------



## greator (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah, so Acekard and Akaio use the same system folder eh?

Thanks for that. *restore update file in recycle bin*


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 26, 2009)

So... the update makes your Acekard be treated like a Danny Phantom game? LOL! If Nintendo blocks Danny Phantom, a lot more people will be pissed.


----------



## klxs (Aug 26, 2009)

I can only download from the first link. when I try to download from the second link it says that I can not download at the moment. Should I wait for a bit and try to download it again. also when you download it should it be in a ziped folder. if anyone knows how to fix this could you please help me.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 26, 2009)

Nah. You need a DSL or a 1.3- DSi to update.


----------



## klxs (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry on my last post it says i cant download from the second link but i meant the first link.


----------



## sylar30 (Aug 26, 2009)

great thread this, pity I didnt go and read all the posts first! I had my DSI at 1.2 but unfortunately upgraded to 1.4 before attempting to upgrade this acekard firmware, doh! Now I cant use it. I have a DS phat, pity it doesnt work on there (just says Loading). Need to find someone with a DS lite.

Big thanks to all the contributors for posting top info


----------



## jackdanielchan (Aug 26, 2009)

I bet Nintendo are really pissed at Nickelodeon and Nickelodeon feel really shit for endorsing exploit games...


----------



## zabikt (Aug 26, 2009)

sylar30 said:
			
		

> I have a DS phat, pity it doesnt work on there (just says Loading).


I had same, when I used old (not used for long time) DS. Just reinsert AK in slot (few times if necessary), also reinserting microSD card can help. It should be working (I updated this way without problems).


----------



## sylar30 (Aug 26, 2009)

zabikt said:
			
		

> sylar30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Yea I noticed soon after the card wasnt fitted in properly plus battery was about to die. I just put it onto charge and tried again and wicked, it worked! Amazing what happens when you put the card in proper lol.

Anyways just finished doing the upgrade, tested it and it works fine on 1.4.

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, if anyone is interested, after getting the DSi, I bought another usb charger from dealextreme. Its a 3 in 1. I was able to charge both my DS phat and DSi at the same time from the lappy. Pretty cheap too. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17982


----------



## klxs (Aug 26, 2009)

dreams062 said:
			
		

> klxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tryed downloading from all of the posts. When I download the file should I get it in a compressed ziped folder because when i download the file it is just a rar. file and I cant unzip it because it is not in a folder. Could you please help me.


----------



## klxs (Aug 26, 2009)

could somebody give me a nother link to download the update. also if this helps i only need the ds lite update.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 26, 2009)

i dont think there are nay other download links than on the front page of this thread
try the second one 
i heard the other 2 dont work as well


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> I bet Nintendo are really pissed at Nickelodeon and Nickelodeon feel really shit for endorsing exploit games...



Explain how Nickelodeon is endorsing exploit games...  Nickelodeon didn't make the update.  If anything, Nick'll probably be pissed too.  Acekard(And the M3i for that matter) used it without their permission.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 26, 2009)

thats wat pirating is all about.....


----------



## Don Andy (Aug 26, 2009)

Help a guy out here. I have a 1.4 DSi, but also a DS Lite so I should be able to update just fine. Something that never got quite clear in this thread, however, is the following: Which of the two files are you supposed to put on the SD card when you update from a DSL? There is no definite answer here on whether the DSi or the DSL file is the right one and I'd hate to brick the acekard right away.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

Don, I'm 98.3145% sure that you use the DSi file.  I'm pretty sure that the DSL one is for multiple cards.  Also, please note that the Acekard has a tiny chance of being bricked anyway.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> Nah. You need a DSL or a 1.3- DSi to update.


I used a normal DS.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> Burnedmagix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A DS lite is still a normal DS.  They both use the exact same firmware, the DSL having maybe a slightly updated one.  Only differences is lighting settings, and shell.


----------



## weaselds (Aug 27, 2009)

Used this updater on an R4 ultra I and it worked fine thanks for the info


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 28, 2009)

I still don't want to brick my AK. I'm broke!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 28, 2009)

Chickenmatt, have you updated your DSi to 1.4X yet?


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 28, 2009)

Then you'll need another DS that's either a DS Original, DS Lite, or DSi with Firmware 1.3X or earlier.  Can't upgrade otherwise.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I used my origional DS, and it worked. Now I can trick my friends into thinking I own a Danny Phantom game! But, will Nickelodien be ok with it?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 29, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> Well, I used my origional DS, and it worked. Now I can trick my friends into thinking I own a Danny Phantom game! But, will Nickelodien be ok with it?



Better question: Who cares?


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 29, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, if Nick sues.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 29, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can they sue?  The update is unofficially official.  Team Acekard never 100% confirmed they made it, just that there is one.  Either way, I doubt they'll care.  If anyone'll care about it, it'll be TQH, which I doubt.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 29, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its still using copyrighted material.


----------



## dsromfinder1337 (Aug 29, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, dude, maybe he was fucking trolling all of you, and you guys took it a little seriously


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 29, 2009)

dsromfinder1337 said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you and why're you calling me a troll?


----------



## samurayjp (Aug 31, 2009)

An update was released for DS iPlayer. (on Dsi Firmware 1.4) 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=176147

You can perform this update even on a DSi Firm. 1.4. updated.

Is it possible to update the AK2i, using the same method? or not?

It would be very useful for those who do not have access to a DSLite-Phat.

If possible, I hope so.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 31, 2009)

no its not possible
ul need another ds lite/phat to update or a 1.3 or lower v of dsi


----------



## samurayjp (Aug 31, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> no its not possible
> ul need another ds lite/phat to update or a 1.3 or lower v of dsi



I know the way it was done the update of AK2i, it is not possible.
But if it was possible to do this on iPlayer, it would theoretically
possible with other flashcards, creating a self-executable file.

Or am I talking nonsense?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 31, 2009)

samurayjp said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iplayer has inbuilt ram, we're not sure if that is used for the iplayer updating method.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 31, 2009)

it is used for the iplayer


----------



## shikinami (Sep 21, 2009)

Is this unofficial fix reversible? Or will it permanently change my Acekard 2i headers to Danny Phantom's?


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering if I used this for my iTouch2, will it work, or will it totally corrupt the whole cartridge?


----------



## asdf (Sep 28, 2009)

shikinami said:
			
		

> Is this unofficial fix reversible? Or will it permanently change my Acekard 2i headers to Danny Phantom's?
> It's official. It's most likely reverable.
> 
> QUOTE(WeakNiZ @ Sep 27 2009, 06:11 PM) I was wondering if I used this for my iTouch2, will it work, or will it totally corrupt the whole cartridge?


It would corrupt your cart. It's only made for the AK2i, not the iTouch2.


----------



## Josh2i (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, 
i'm Josh. 
I have a firmware update problem too. When I do the DSi update on my DS Original and DS Lite (as my DSi is on 1.4), it works, it updates, but when I put it in my DSi, it still reads as Acekard 2i, and doesn't work. I heard it is supposed to be read as Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle. When I try and do the DSL update on my DSL or DS and it says To Start Update, Reinsert card, etc. I do that, and press B. It still stays the same. When I press B, then start, I still get nothing, it still says the same thing. When I don't reinsert the card and do those, it still says the same. Please, somebody...help me. What am I doing wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------
Edit: I think my one is a clone...what update should I use?


----------



## shikinami (Oct 3, 2009)

Josh2i said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i'm Josh.
> I have a firmware update problem too. When I do the DSi update on my DS Original and DS Lite (as my DSi is on 1.4), it works, it updates, but when I put it in my DSi, it still reads as Acekard 2i, and doesn't work. I heard it is supposed to be read as Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle. When I try and do the DSL update on my DSL or DS and it says To Start Update, Reinsert card, etc. I do that, and press B. It still stays the same. When I press B, then start, I still get nothing, it still says the same thing. When I don't reinsert the card and do those, it still says the same. Please, somebody...help me. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...



If your Acekard 2i is a clone, I think the update might not work. Did you try using AKAIO 1.5 to check if your flashcart is original?


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 5, 2009)

Wait a minute... I read in a previous page (Don't ask which, too much crap) that this was possibly unofficial. So, I went to the AceKard website, and it doesn't mention anything about the DannyKard 2i... So, maybe I should wait some more and just see about if whether or not I should do this update? If it's unofficial, I could just skip it, wait, and maybe receive an official update that has the AceKard icon, and won't involve all this DSL/DSPhat nonsense?


----------



## shikinami (Oct 5, 2009)

As far as I know, this fix is made by the Acekard Team, but it's considered unofficial because the way this fix works (using a retail game icon). That's why they didn't put it in the official site. If you have an DSi with firmware prior to 1.4 and don't plan to update it now, then there's absolute no need to use this fix.


----------



## KicksDS (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't read through this whole thread, but just to make sure.

I am able to do this with an Acekard 2i, with AKAIO firmware (I'm not sure which AKAIO firmware it is, but I remember trying to update to the latest version a while ago, and all my save files were gone, so I switched back)?
My DSi has E1.3 firmware

And I use the 
ak2ifw_update_14_DSi
file right?

Just making sure :]


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah,use that file. And your saves were gone because you just have to set your default save type to .nds.sav instead of .sav do that through system options.


----------



## KicksDS (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, I did it and it worked :]

Yay Danny Phantom x]


----------



## Kaidaan (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmm.. quick question guys.

I have an Acekard 2i (not a clone) that worked. My DSi got borked so I sent it for repairs, and they updated my DSi's firmware. So now my Acekard isn't working. I tried putting it on my buddy's DSlite but my flashcart didn't boot. I'm using the AKAIO firmware for my acekard.

Anyone know why that happened? Thanks.


----------



## Superfleurs (Nov 7, 2009)

I was one of those dummies that updated my DSi firmware before finding out that was , well...dumb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, fortunately I found the Danny fix here, downloaded that, and have been happily using it for the last 2 months. 

Just today, I have an odd problem with the Acekard2i. Everything looks normal when I turn on the DS, I click on Acekard, and it immediately loads the last game that I played. It will NOT go to menu. I then (on the computer) removed the last game from the SD cart to see what would happen. It went to the menu, like normal, I started a different game, then turned off the DS. When I turned it on again, the same thing happened, it immediately loaded the last game without going to menu. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2009)

auto run is on. All you have to do is press b (or a, I forgot which one of the two it is)  the next time you load your AK and that will prevent auto load. Then you go in the options and disable autorun.  systemo options>Default Patch Options> Autorun


----------



## Superfleurs (Nov 8, 2009)

You could be right about the autorun, but I can't even get to the AK directory in order to change it. I have the Danny icon on the DSi menu. I can only click "A" in order to open it. The cart instantly goes to download the one game without going to the menu. I've tried clicking buttons right at that instant, but it just loads the game. I can't get to the menu at all.


----------



## shikinami (Nov 12, 2009)

Why don't you just copy the Acekard 2i firmware files again to the flashcart? Probably this will reset the settings.


----------



## Superfleurs (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for your helpful suggestions. In the end, I removed the last game I was playing to my desktop, booted the cart up, was able to get to the menu again, and turned off the auto run, whew. Everything is back to normal again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a slightly different path, has anyone upgraded the new AKAIO 1.5 after having the previous "Danny Phantom" fix? I just want some feed back on this before I download.


----------



## rockraven500 (Nov 12, 2009)

Awe Man, This is BEAUTIFUL I've Checked their site daily since my accident, then I miss a few days and here it is!!! THANK YOU, glad I kept my DS lite I would have been so bored while the DSi was down. Is there a possiblility they could do this again? If they patch this, doesn't that mean every copy of DP:UJ stop working? Not that we dont know a way around it again. Will this work with DSi LL?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2009)

Video back up

HOW TO UPDATE ACEKARD 2i ON DSi 1.4


----------



## laphongtudo (Dec 20, 2009)

HELP! I got my cousins DS Lite. 
I downloaded the thing put my SD in the 2i thingy but it didn't work.
So I put it in the Acekard 2 and then it did work
but when I click it, it says eject and insert the card and then says to
press B. But it doesn't work! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## piccasso415 (Dec 24, 2009)

OK Just picked up AK2i for my daughter's DSI Mario Edition.  We also still have her DS LIte which we've been successfully running the R4SDHC Revolution on for a year now. I copied the following files onto the micro SD card



When I put the AK2i in the DS Liteit lets me boot into the update screens.  When I try to run the ak2ifw_update_14_dsi.nds , I get the following screen




When I run the following update ak2ifw_update_14_dsL.nds I get "Before Update, please eject the card and insert it again. press B to continue message" If I remove the ak2i card and reinsert it, it restarts the DS lite and nothing happens.  I have also tried just pushing B and start on the message screen.  I'm kinda stuck at this point and this is a Christmas gift
for my little girl.....anyone got a work around for this?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 24, 2009)

Piccasso, the reason it won't update is probably because it's been pre-updated already.  Try it and see if it works on the DSi already first.


----------



## piccasso415 (Dec 24, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Piccasso, the reason it won't update is probably because it's been pre-updated already.  Try it and see if it works on the DSi already first.


I get the "Black screen error message"


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting.  I could've sworn all AK2i's now came preupdated.  Well, alright then.  When it's in the DSi and you're on the DSi's main screen(the scrolling menu), what icon does it have?  Is it blue with an AK on it?


----------



## piccasso415 (Dec 24, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Interesting.  I could've sworn all AK2i's now came preupdated.  Well, alright then.  When it's in the DSi and you're on the DSi's main screen(the scrolling menu), what icon does it have?  Is it blue with an AK on it?


JUst ninja edited my post to include pic.  BTW I bought my AK2i from http://www.gameplayfun.com/ in case that helps


----------



## martin88 (Dec 24, 2009)

piccasso415 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like yours is a Acekard 2, not Acekard 2i.

You likely mistakenly bought Acekard 2.1 thinking it's Acekard 2i.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 24, 2009)

I believe that's the problem.  Take a look at mine(It'll do this sometimes, I've found, even with the patch):






Yours says Acekard 2, whereas mine says Acekard 2i.  I believe that's why it can't update, that isn't an Acekard 2i.

I believe you either accidentally bought just an Acekard 2.1, or got gyped.


----------



## piccasso415 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 24, 2009)

piccasso415 said:
			
		

>



Yeah.  You bought an Acekard 2.1.  That cannot be used with a DSi, nor can it be updated to be of use.  Sorry dude, you're SOL.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 24, 2009)

picasso, what u have is a ak 2.1
a better version than ak 2 but still doesnt work on the dsi
so u have a ccidently baught a ak2.1 instead of an ak 2i


----------



## piccasso415 (Dec 24, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> picasso, what u have is a ak 2.1
> a better version than ak 2 but still doesnt work on the dsi
> so u have a ccidently baught a ak2.1 instead of an ak 2i


D'OH!  Well this turns out to be a blessing in disguise because otherwise I would never have stumbled onto this forum.  Perhaps you guys could direct me to this best one to pickup?  I look forward to spending a little more time here!  Thanks for trying to help instead of scremaing DIAF n00b!  LOL!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 24, 2009)

Piccasso:

http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...nit-p-2864.html

Always make sure that when you buy one, that it says 2i, DSi Compatible, and whatnot.


----------



## piccasso415 (Dec 24, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Piccasso:
> 
> http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...nit-p-2864.html
> 
> Always make sure that when you buy one, that it says 2i, DSi Compatible, and whatnot.


DONE!  Just ordered it!


----------



## MrGizMo (Jan 12, 2010)

If you buy a Acekard 2i, and it already has a Danny Phantom logo.
Does that means it's already update ?

(i am still on 1.3, so wanne make sure before i update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## T3GZdev (May 22, 2010)

can we change the logo? , the next update should give us an option to change the logo.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 22, 2010)

Impossible until DSi mode gets jailbroken.


----------



## blahzay23 (Dec 30, 2010)

piccasso415 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get thhe same error message on a DSi XL and yes, I am on a 2i. Im not sure whats wrong


----------



## SlardyBartFast (Jan 21, 2011)

You mentioned a different procedure for updating multiple ak2i's involving not powering down an NDSL. What is the difference and could someone explain it or direct me to a wiki outlining this procedure? 
Thanks in Advance,
SBF


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2011)

Honestly guys, this whole thing of bumping dead threads is annoying.

And you follow the onscreen instructions. After you updated one, it will tell you what to do if you want to update another one, or if you are finished.


----------

